# Wheel spacers - r35 gtr



## Juice (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi

I’m after a pair of 15mm eibach or Hr spacers with bolts as well
As a pair of 20mm spacers from the same brand with bolts

Can collect if I’m london 

Let me know

Thanks


----------



## Juice (Jun 21, 2009)

Anyone got anything to offer...?


----------

